# Directv still not showing STO(Indians games) in HD



## qprhooligan (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm getting tired of watching Sports Time Ohio on D* in SD. Why won't they broadcast the Indians games in HD? Baseball is one of the main reasons I went to a HD set and D* is not making me happy.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Easy there. STO acknowledged last night that they had a problem with transmission of their HD signal it wasn't a D* problem. Beyond that every other one HAS been shown in HD except for the first few games of the season. I think STO and D* has some sort of technical issue for the first week, after that it's been fine here.


----------



## qprhooligan (Dec 5, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Easy there. STO acknowledged last night that they had a problem with transmission of their HD signal it wasn't a D* problem. Beyond that every other one HAS been shown in HD except for the first few games of the season. I think STO and D* has some sort of technical issue for the first week, after that it's been fine here.


Easy what? I have seen only one game broadcast in HD so far on D* this season on STO. Every night come game time I go the the program guide and channel 657 shows the game and 657-1 says "to be announced". This is April 19, and as far as I know there is no tech problem, D* just chooses not to broadcat the HD program only the SD program.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Nope they have shown EVERY game in HD so far on 657-1. The only ones they did NOT have on D* was the first week of the season there was a tech problem between STO and D* besides that they've all been aired in HD. Do you have MLB EI or are you in STO territory?!!


----------



## qprhooligan (Dec 5, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Nope they have shown EVERY game in HD so far on 657-1. The only ones they did NOT have on D* was the first week of the season there was a tech problem between STO and D* besides that they've all been aired in HD. Do you have MLB EI or are you in STO territory?!!


I'm NE OH and local for STO. I do not have MLB EI. I guess I will have to give D* a call and see whats up with my 657-1 not showing the games if others are getting them.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe when the Tribe starts to play at a high level, their broadcast will jump to high definition. Right now it seems they aren't ready for the intense scrutiny that HD offers! Of course, if that were really the case, the Tigers would be in kinescope!


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

STO has had lots of technical problems since its inception. Then add D* problems on top of STO's and that is when it does get ridiculous. We had better luck with HD on STO last year. I came real close to cancelling D* after 10+ years and spending more than $2,000/year the first week of the season. I understand they have the more HD, but, it only really matters if you get the few HD channels you really watch & need.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Do you subscribe to the HD access fee from D*? I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not...but seems like a 'logical' thought...

But, I've watched (briefly) a few STO games in HD and I'm in South Carolina (with MLBEI of course)


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

I happened to be home on Friday night and noticed that my recording on 657-1 didn't start in HD--it was 4x3 material--so I switched and recorded the Twins feed in HD. Was this a technical problem that was fixed as the game continued or did the whole game stay in 4x3 that night? I didn't have a chance to DVR many Tribe games the first 2 weeks or so of the season, so I missed most of the road games they had.

Thanks


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

My three local RSN's are Detroit, Cleveland and Cincinnati. EVERY ONE of them has had baseball broadcasts that were supposed to be in HD and weren't. Very frustrating. I "know" their are technical issues..........doesn't make it any less frustrating. 

I am sure this will get better with time. ......Once a person watches a game in HD it becomes increasing harder to watch an SD game. Either way it seems my teams lose but I would rather see them lose in High Def


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

WKYC (the people who produce STO) have a blog that talks about their travels on the road. In one of the post recently it mentions the problems with the HD encoder.

"There is a reason the term "remote" is used in television production from a given site...and we experienced some of that on Friday night. While working with our new encoder for HD and our transmission partner, we experienced the dreaded "technical difficulties" for our baseball telecast. There are always going to be some bumps in the road, you just dont want them to turn into potholes."

Source: http://www.wkyc.com/weblog/from_the_truck/


----------

